# Fairbury, IL AC - SENIOR Female GSD (available! to sanctuary/rescue)



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)

SENIOR female GSD in Livingston County Animal Control, Fairbury, IL. We have a 7 day stray hold for her since she has a collar. We have very few adoptions, she needs help and I don't want to wait until her hold is up. I think she's between 12-14 years old. She really tries to get around and does, but her back legs are visibly shakey. Her right eye is very clouded, possibly blind. She was found in the country and was most likely dumped. She wouldn't have made it all the way out there without someone leaving her. She's very sweet, alert, stable, aware of her surroundings, and friendly. Took her about a half hour to stop "patrolling" our office and actually lay down. Please call me at 815-692-6920 if you can rescue or adopt her! Email is [email protected] Kelly


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is there a Petfinder link?

Thank you.


----------



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Fairbury, IL | Heidi

Yup, hope this link works!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes, thank you!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)

update, great with cats, dogs and kids! Potty trained too. This girl only has a few days left! Anyone?


----------



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)

for adoption or rescue!........Needs out asap!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

This is heartbreaking. What kind of person could dump a faithful companion of 12 or more years?


----------



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)

Wisconsin rescue can't take her, a potential adoption fell through, still waiting to hear if CIGSDR can take her... running out of time.


----------



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)

saved! On her way to sanctuary in WI


----------

